# What is the cheapest five star dog food out there?



## Nolan15 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have been buying my dog Taste of the Wild for the past few weeks and it is a little too expensive for my budget. I need to know what the cheapest dog food I can get for him that is still really good for him!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Which rating system are you using? Whose 5 stars?

TOTW is the cheapest grain-free food I know of. Does your dog tolerate grains well? Are you willing to use a grain-inclusive food?


----------



## Nolan15 (Mar 17, 2012)

I use the dogfoodadvisor website and I am willing to use grains, I mean those are good for him right? lol I dk much about dog food I just know that some of the food they sell at petco is terrible for him and I want him eating healthy!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Dogs don't need grains; they're only put in dog food to make it cheaper (but then most grain-free foods have potato and that's about the same). Some dogs can't tolerate grains, or only certain grains.

Looking at the 5-star list, I think TOTW is the cheapest. Canidae may be comparable in price. I'm pretty sure dogfoodadvisor only gives 5 stars to grain-free foods. Are you willing to go 4 stars? If so, you'll have a lot more affordable choices.


----------



## Nolan15 (Mar 17, 2012)

yes I can go four stars, not going three or lower. ever since my mom told me about all the things they put in dog food i have been terrifed to buy him cheap stuff so four stars is the limit. what are the good four star choices?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Any of them would be an OK choice (that's why they gave them 4 stars ). You never know what YOUR dog will do best on until you try. It might take a bit of experimenting. 

If you have a CostCo membership, Kirkland and Nature's Domain are good and very inexpensive. With no membership, Diamond Naturals is probably cheapest. And 4Health (it's a Tractor Supply Co brand). I have also used Chicken Soup, Canidae, and Whole Earth Farms with success. But whatever is readily available in your area and whatever your dog does well are the main criteria.


----------



## Pekinchick (Jun 11, 2012)

TOTW is the cheapest 5 star dog food available


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I think prices vary a lot by region. The cheapest high-quality grain-inclusive foods that I've found in my area are Dog Lover's Gold and Go! I pay around $1.25/lb.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Tractor Supply now has a Potato and Salmon variety of their 4 Health (store brand) that is supposed to be a generic TOTW. It's very reasonably priced.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

georgiapeach said:


> Tractor Supply now has a Potato and Salmon variety of their 4 Health (store brand) that is supposed to be a generic TOTW. It's very reasonably priced.


It might be sort of comparable-ish to the two lower protein varieties of ToTW (pacific stream and sierra mountain) but not the two meatier varieties (high prairie and wetlands). It also contains barley so it isn't really grain free (also millet, not sure if that's considered a grain or not), while all varieties of ToTW are.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/4health-trade-salmon-potato-formula-for-adult-dogs-35-lb-bag-1024385


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just purchased a bag of the new Salmon and Potato ... haven't opened it yet. The ingredients look good to me. I am still using 4Health Chicken and Rice Formula for the dogs ... they love it and it is a 4 star decent food. They have been eating it for almost a year and just got a yearly clean bill of health from the vet.  

I add other foods like Wellness and BB to it for a change in flavor to keep their meals interesting though. I get the 35 pound bag of 4Health and 5 pound or 6 pound bags of the others.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Earthborn, Nutrisource, Fromm, Annamaet (grain inclusive) are all I'd look at. Are you able to order online? There are a few places that have good prices and reasonable, if any, shipping costs: PetFlow.com, Wag.com, Doggiefood.com, WagginTails.com are worth looking at


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...I switched from TOTW when all the recalls came to surface again by Diamond. I now feed him Earthborn, he's doing very good on it. I only can get it online, but that's a pretty good thing. Most sites have Free Shipping deals & coupon codes.....and it's delivered right to the door, no more lugging it home


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I plan on trying 4health salmon and potato in a few months when the nature's select Lamb and Rice I just got runs out. The Tractor Supply Store near me sells 35# bag for $34.99, so after tax it'll be just over $1/pound. 

If your dog is fine with grains and chicken (only reason I'm trying something new, think my boy has a mild chicken allergy) I'd recommend Nature's Select if there is a distributor in your area. 4 star food sold online and delivered to your door for free if you live within one of their distribution areas. Check their site to see if it's available in your area if interested, the grain inclusive foods are just over $1/pound in my area.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Fromm Classic and Gold line have great prices. MrChewy.com particularly has them for great deals; and free shipping if you spend $49, I think.  No, it's not grainfree, but it's a top notch company.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's a link to the dogfoodanalysis site: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ The six star foods are very rich and most are prettey expensive. Most dogs do fine on the five star, and even some of the four star foods.


----------



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

I used to feed TOTW before the recalls. I know several years ago when I first started feeding TOTW I could get it at Tractor Supply for $42.99. Then it went up to 46.99.. still a very good price. I stopped feeding TOTW after t he recalls, but was in Tractor Supply today, and decided to check out the dog food, totw is now 49.99.. 

I now feed Earthborn holistic grain-free, the Primitive formula is a 5 star food on dogfoodadvisor.com. I have been able to find it as low as $42.99 with free shipping on waggintails. Some of the other grain-free formulas are a bit higher, $45.99-$47.99.. very reasonable. I prefer the Primitive over the other formulas, personally... but I do feed the grain-free coastal catch occasionally.


----------



## Zookeep (Apr 28, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> Tractor Supply now has a Potato and Salmon variety of their 4 Health (store brand) that is supposed to be a generic TOTW. It's very reasonably priced.


The 4Health salmon variety is the generic version of Diamond's Premium Edge Skin and Coat. TOTW Pacific Steam has no grain, but Premium Edge and 4Health have barley and millet. Both 4Health and Premium Edge are reasonably priced 4 star foods.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Zoey is on 4 Health Salmon and Potato, has been for about 2 weeks and so far so good, I hope to keep her on that for awhile. Luke is currently on Earthborn Holistic grain-free Coastal Catch. Luke does best on grain-free, I rotate formulas and brands with him, so far Earthborn and TOTW have given the best results for him.


----------



## TTs Towel (May 22, 2012)

.......................


----------

